# Can you guess my type, please ?



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi everyone ! 
I have lately been a bit confused about my type because some people, on another forum, do not see me as I see myself. 
I hope, thanks to this questionnary below, you can help me to figure it out. 

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Hmm, well I created my pseudo the day I did a reflexion about how I see my soul, so please don't pay attention to it. I always choose pseudos which are reliated to my estate of mind in the moment. 
I am 23.
Also, I am french, so I apologize for the possible mistakes in my sentences.

*2. Study these two images farm9.staticflickr.com/8287/7704380682_4da6df716d.jpg and farm7.staticflickr.com/6005/6004664548_32c083ea9f_m.jpg. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*

Thanks god ! I didn't miss the dinner this time... 
I prefer the first one. Why ? Come on... BECAUSE I AM NOT HUNGRY ! And boobies are not my cup of tea, I prefer cookies with it.

Seriously, I choose the peaceful landscape because the elements which are represented make part of my obsessions. This is typically the view I would like to see next to my home. I can write front of it or just sit, close my eyes and listen to the nature. I would probably join Morphee but this will still be a great pleasure. 
I like meditation in front of the lake, or when it's dark, on my balcony, I like watching the stars coat. 
This photography shows beauty, a true one for me. The one who offers you music of life, painting of life, envy to discover the unknown, hope for a peaceful life. 

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

I hate cover letter. "I am serious blabla but I am sometimes late so it is not true, I am not that serious... Holy cr*p, I had to lie !" (One of these sentences contains a lie)

I am calm and a people lover because... hmm I can not justify this, it is normal.
I am passionate by art more specialy by Animation, litterature and music. I am an art lover because I was born for this, every project in my life, since I was a little girl, converges to art. 
I value spirituality a lot, the search of knowing oneself in order to be happy and accomplish one's purpose of life. That's why sometimes, I can be implicitely intrusive in someone's life when I judge that he is wasting his potential. 
I am attracted to esoterism stuff and some non-rationnal theories.
I love people but I am a solitarian woman.

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

I want to be the best version of myself, that means I have to give love and be true to myself. This can be perfect if I achieve my goals : share my vision of life, my messages of hope thanks to books and animation movies in first place, contribute to the amelioration of people life by creating an useful object for example.
I want my work survive me, not my name, not my face, just my messages, who knows maybe it will influence some people. 

I don' t want to be a person who is waiting death doing nothing when she has got whatever she needs to accomplish her mission on this earth. Some people have no choice, sometimes they are just happy this way, I don't blame them. 
Sometimes I am loose and I just need a sign, an hope.
_"One who understand his duty but don't accomplish it is a coward."_ Confucius
(Don't google it ! I translated the french translation)

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

Yes of course. Hmm the most significant thing is that people always say that I seem happy and that I am kind. 
The fact is that I don't show IRL when I am unhappy, sometimes I try but it is hard.
Some people can't accept when I am melancholy, so I don't show them. It is frustrating. So I stay at home, turning the phone off and ignoring people during months.

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*

Loves, yep, with an s.
Love is for me the most important thing in life, knowledge is the second.
With love, there can't be injustices. With love, everyone respect each other as a human being. With love, people appreciate souls beauty. With love, people help. With love, from the herring to mister Ting we see life's improving. With love, the only red we want is that one from flowers, not that one from blood on the battlefield. With love, war can't be find in the dictionnary. With love, I would not have created that pseudo. 

youtube.com/watch?v=WpYeekQkAdc
_"Instead of spreading love, we spreading animosity. Lack of understanding, leading us away from unity. That's the reason why sometimes I'm feelin' under. That's the reason why sometimes I'm feelin' down. It's no wonder why sometimes I'm feelin' under. Gotta keep our faith alive 'till love is found." _

With love, you can approve what you just read. 

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*

It depends if the new situation is positive, negative or neutral. In general I can be calm, excited, intrigued, furious or indifferent.
Sorry, none comes to my mind.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

I always seem calm in the beggining, because I need to think right, rushing is never good in that kind of situation. Stupid actions have to be avoid. Also, I can act like a robot until my emotions explose.
(I wrote more than twenty sentences, I finally erased them. Too much details which brought me to tears.)

The most stressful situation I lived was the night when my sister almost die. She was 2, I was 14.
I was indifferent when screams woke me up and when I called firemen. I helped my mother and my aunt to maintain my sister alive, I stayed calm while she was screaming at me. 
I try to awake my brother (he was 13), that is the moment I started to feel uncomfortable. I slapped his face, he open his eyes two seconds and fall asleep again. I slapped him again, he didn't awake.
I forgot to wear something warm so I was half-naked the moment I went outside waiting firemen, as my mom asked me to do, winter was there. That was a stupid thing.
I didn't want to return in the living room, feeling my mother's pain, so I went in her room with my little brother (he was 3). 
I saw my face on the mirror... I cried. He hugged me and told me not to cry, I cried more.
I prayed.
I think that night and the month after changed me. 
And the most important is that the baby is now a lovely 10 years old girl ! :happy:

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

Well, in that kind of situation I can be in my bubble. 
Last night, I was listening youtube.com/watch?v=2ev2FT0TZmo during reading.
My sister woke up for a drink, she came after two minutes with our mom, laughing and starring at me. I didn't realise that I was singing and acting with a sword (toy) as if it was a bass.
Because ... no reason, music makes me fun.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*

I like one-to-one interaction, it is more intimate and I can create a deep relation with the person who catch my attention ; sometimes with passion.
Group interactions are good for me when debates, games or movies are implicated because I don't like when I am surrounded by too many people for nothing. 

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*

Hmmm hmmmm hmmmmmm... Happy new year ?
The only thing which shows that I do some efforts is that I count votes during elections, and I used to be a volunteer for associations. I like that.
Also, most of time I am polite and I don't forget anniversaries. 

I don't like to see people as a whole, everyone is special in his way. 

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*

When it is not justified I don't like it. To avoid an authority that bothers me, I go away or I ignore it. 
Even if this is rare, I can be authoritarian. 

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*

Order means discipline for me. Chaos can be significant for a lost person or for a person who has too much ideas that come up quickly in her mind. 
When I finally clean my room, this is order. When I check my brother's and sister's homework, this is order.
When I try to control my empathy chaos come, I can't do it.
Sometimes during a creative process, choas makes me pace up and down, and drink tea a lot. 

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*

My fear is to lose hope, be misanthropic and isolate myself completely, because that is not how I see my future. This is not what I planned, this is not what I want, this is not my true nature.
This fear peps me up after a moment of procrastination or when I'm sad.
Also, I am afraid to see darkness covering all the light of this world. 

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

Hmmm I already answered this question with the 4.
I can say that I also want to be with my ultimate soul-mate, because I feel incomplete. 
I don't know, this is a deep belief. 

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Read, write, draw, paint, listen to music, try to play music, sing in the shower, play games with my family, meditation, take a walk, dance, sit in front the lake, spend time at the library, speak with some people, learn things, do researches on the internet, be lost in my thoughts energize me most ; because I like it and I am alone or with a restricted group. 

School drains me most. 

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*

I dislike not to know a thing that interests me. 
Ah ah no word, I don't want to influence your answers. 

*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you? *

Sometimes my empathy hurts me so I like to be alone in order to control me.
I blame myself when someone abuses my kindness.
I did several art schools since I received High-school graduation. 
I talk about soul-mate, but I have already done the mistake to be in relationship whereas I knew since the begginning that something was wrong. Now I feel angry because I didn't wait for The one. 
People inspire me and I like to understand them deeply, when I fail, I feel lost. 
Life after death obsessed me since I was a little girl. My mom say that I acted strangely saying things like “I will commit a suicide in order to know because no one love me here” Err... I don't remember that, I only remember that I wanted to know if there is an after. 
When I was 18, I enjoyed thinking that I was a falling angel who can see others' light, but I saw nothing in the metro. Yep, I do the weird thing that consists to observe people with intensity...
Recently, I ask my friends to give me more time to be alone. 
Music is my drug, chocolate is my elixir. 
I can read a book with 400 pages or write instead of sleeping. I like sleeping but there is so much things to do, this life is too short. 
The more I get older, the more emotional I am. 
I need to live in a world where love and so unity are the norm. I don't want to feel like a stranger anymore.
I want to raise my soul and (break a leg) few others'.
I love life. 

That was long... thank you for reading !


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

I think what you've written here sounds like xnfj


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

Ok Maker, thank you for your feedback.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

kitty23 incoming


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

:laughing: I am ready.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think I see some Te. I want to say either INFP or INFJ. 

I would suggest you take my Jungian cognitive function tests. Then I can help type you  

Fe vs Fi test 

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
11.At a park, are you more 
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

Te vs Ti test 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)? 
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)? 
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store.
Wife: I want to go to Lowes. 
10.At a park, Are you more 
(Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good! 

Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or lean more towards saying “I get the same amount of joy each time I do my favorite hobby” (Si)?
4. Are you naturally spontaneous and live completely in the here and now (Se)? Or do you crave stability, reliability, preservation of simple joys in their life, and maintaining a connection to times that made you happy in the past (Si)? 
5.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
6. Do you live for unexpected opportunities (Se)? Or like to know what you’re getting into before you sign up for something (Si)?
7. Do you tend to be criticized for not having a plan (Se)? Or being too stuck in your ways with a plan set in stone (plan isn’t necessarily set in stone for lower Si users- they just want some sense of structure) (Si)? 
8.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
9.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style more traditional and conservative? (Mainly dominant Si users) 
10.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
11.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
12.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I think Fi dom, so IxFP


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> I think I see some Te. I want to say either INFP or INFJ.
> 
> I would suggest you take my Jungian cognitive function tests. Then I can help type you



Thank you.
Here are my answers :

*Fe vs Fi test *
1 : Both but more Fi. *-* 2 : Fi. *-* 3 : Fi. *-* 4 : Fe. *-* 5 : Fe. 
6 : Hmm more Fe. *-* 7 : Fe. *-* 8 : Fe. *-* 9 : Fe. *-* 10 : Fi.
11 : Wuut... by default Fe. 
*Fi = 4*
*Fe = 7*

*Te vs Ti test* 
1 : Ti. *-* 2 : Ti. *-* 3 : Both but more Te. *-* 4 : Te. *-* 5 : Ti.
6 : Ti. *-* 7 : Ti. *-* 8 : It looks like more Te. *-* 9 : Ti. *-* 10 : Te.
*Ti = 6*
*Te = 4*

*Se vs Si test *
1 : Se. *-* 2 : Se. *-* 3 : Se. *-* 4 : Se. *-* 5 : Se.
6 : Si. *-* 7 : Si. *-* 8 : Both. *-* 9 : Se *-* 10 : Se.
11 : Se. *-* 12 : Se.
*Si = 2,5*
*Se = 9,5*

*Ne vs Ni test* 
1 : Ni. *-* 2 : Ne. *-* 3 : Ni. *-* 4 : Ne. *-* 5 : Ni.
6 : Ni. *-* 7 : Ni. *-* 8 : Ni.  *-* 9 : Ni. *-* 10 : Ni.
*Ni = 8*
*Ne = 2*


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you Karma for your feedback.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

It looks like you prefer Ni over Ne, Fe over Fi, Se over Si, and Ti over Te. Which means you are either 
INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se
Or
ISTP= Ti, Se, Ni, Fe

*This is what an INFJ looks like in real life:*

Dominant Ni (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all. Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time! That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would! No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me. Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams. 

Auxiliary Fe (IXFJ): I know what is important to you, and can support you in it, provided it doesn’t hurt others. I’m not always comfortable taking sides. Can we talk about this and reach a compromise that keeps everyone happy? I don’t want to upset people, and I can easily fit into a group and make everyone feel wanted and involved. Your emotions can influence mine, so I am careful not to let too many people in. I want to take care of you, and protect you. You are so talented. I hope you know that, and how much I like you. I’m happy to serve, but feel better when I get how I feel off my chest and out into the open.

Tertiary Ti (IXFJ): I am interested in learning how to make things run more smoothly and efficiently. Please be as clear and concise in your explanation as possible, so the message isn’t lost in theatricality. I’m sorry, but I see a logical inconsistency in the statement you just made; may I point it out to you so we can talk about it? I really love thinking about my ideas (Ni) and experiences (Si), and analyzing them to see what meaning they hold for me, and why. I’m good at putting a name to what is happening around me.

Inferior Se (INXJ): My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again! I really want to see my dreams become real, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. I like learning things that help me be stronger and more fit.

* This is what an ISTP looks like in real life:*

Dominant Ti (IXTP): I don’t need to use my emotions to fix this problem, thanks. I know how this machine works. Let me take it apart and put it back together for you. That doesn’t seem logical. The facts of the situation are unimportant; we can solve this, though it might seem impossible. There is a way around every problem. I can give you a two word answer to your question, and those two words will solve everything. The fewer words used, the better. Most explanations are too long-winded and technical, and could easily be simplified. Let me hear the idea or new data; I’m going to analyze and criticize it, and if it doesn’t work, I’m going to throw it out. Come on, you know my impartiality is sexy. Have you ever seen me overreact to anything? No!

Tertiary Se (ENXJ): I like expensive stuff and I always make room for it in my life. I’m taking you to the best restaurant tonight; yes, it’s expensive, but the food is to die for. I don’t like that painting; it’s hideous. It may take me a moment, but I’ll get the hang of things quickly and you’ll never know I haven’t been doing this for years. I never trip over anything, because I know where everything is. Let’s do something fun this weekend, something physical. I want to feel the burn in my legs! I don’t mind taking risks, because it’s fun to get an adrenaline rush. I’m not going to lose this game; if I play, I play to win. It takes hard work to look this good.

Tertiary Ni (ISXP): I love the silence. It allows me to think about my future, and what I want to accomplish. I like to come up with new ways of doing or seeing things. Don’t tell anyone, but I like symbolism, archetypes, and mysteries. I find them interesting. I sometimes feel like I know what is going to happen, before it happens… and I’m usually right. I don’t know how I knew that about you; I just did. I can visualize a goal, and won’t stop until I turn it into a reality. I trust my insights more in my creativity than in life, but am learning to use my random moments of foreknowledge to create long-term goals.

Inferior Fe (IXTP): I want to help you, but I’m not sure what to say to make you feel better. I feel protective of you, and I don’t want to hurt your feelings, but sometimes I do. I would never admit it in a million years, but I care how you see me and I need your encouragement. The more I respect you, the more hurt I am if you ignore or belittle me. That being said… I really don’t understand why you’re making such emotional decisions!

*INFJ’s have Fe, extroverted feeling, as their auxiliary/second function.* They are interested in how other people are feeling, good at empathizing and caring when other people are hurt, and sometimes confused about how they feel unless they talk to other people about it. They are sometimes seen as “extroverted introverts” since their Fe makes them interested in cultivating their relationships with close friends. They are very willing to help those around them and care about how they are doing. Although they may be more reserved about expressing their emotions than an extrovert, they like to discuss how they are feeling with others, and don’t like to process their emotions by themselves. They make emotional decisions based on how the group feels, taking into account the values and beliefs of those around them, and not their individual emotions. They can also change their behavior fairly easily to fit into various groups if they wish, understanding other people innately.

*INFJs (the counselors) generally have the following traits: *
• Intuitively understand people and situations 
• Idealistic 
• Highly principled 
• Complex and deep 
• Natural leaders 
• Sensitive and compassionate towards people 
• Service-oriented 
• Future-oriented 
• Value deep, authentic relationships 
• Reserved about expressing their true selves 
• Dislike dealing with details unless they enhance or promote their vision 
• Constantly seeking meaning and purpose in everything 
• Creative and visionary 
• Intense and tightly-wound 
• Can work logically and rationally - use their intuition to understand the goal and work backwards towards it 

*ISTPs (the mechanics) generally have the following traits:* 
• Interested in how and why things work 
• Do not function well in regimented, structured environments; they will either feel stifled or become intensely bored 
• Constantly gather facts about their environment and store them away 
• Have an excellent ability to apply logic and reason to their immense store of facts to solve problems or discover how things work 
• Learn best "hands-on" 
• Usually able to master theory and abstract thinking, but don't particularly like dealing with it unless they see a practical application 
• Action-oriented "doers" 
• Focused on living in the present, rather than the future 
• Love variety and new experiences 
• Highly practical and realistic 
• Excellent "trouble-shooters", able to quickly find solutions to a wide variety of practical problems 
• Results-oriented; they like to see immediate results for their efforts 
• Usually laid-back and easy-going with people 
• Risk-takers who thrive on action 
• Independent and determined - usually dislike committing themselves 
• Usually quite self-confident 

*Do you think you are an INFJ or ISTP? I'm going to guess you are an INFJ  
*


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you Kitty !



> It looks like you prefer Ni over Ne, Fe over Fi, Se over Si, and Ti over Te. Which means you are either
> INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se
> Or
> ISTP= Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
> ...


Yep, you are right, obviously I looks like more INFJ than ISTP.
Has your test been accurate with others whom have done it ?

I thought I was an INFP 4w3 sx/sp. :frustrating:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Mostly. But I never say "You are this" People know themselves best, not a test. The test is just a starting point.

*INFPs generally have the following traits:* 
• Strong value systems 
• Warmly interested in people 
• Service-oriented, usually putting the needs of others above their own 
• Loyal and devoted to people and causes 
• Future-oriented 
• Growth-oriented; always want to be growing in a positive direction 
• Creative and inspirational 
• Flexible and laid-back, unless a ruling principle is violated 
• Sensitive and complex 
• Dislike dealing with details and routine work 
• Original and individualistic - "out of the mainstream" 
• Excellent written communication skills 
• Prefer to work alone, and may have problems working on teams 
• Value deep and authentic relationships 
• Want to be seen and appreciated for who they are 

*INFJs generally have the following traits:* 
• Intuitively understand people and situations 
• Idealistic 
• Highly principled 
• Complex and deep 
• Natural leaders 
• Sensitive and compassionate towards people 
• Service-oriented 
• Future-oriented 
• Value deep, authentic relationships 
• Reserved about expressing their true selves 
• Dislike dealing with details unless they enhance or promote their vision 
• Constantly seeking meaning and purpose in everything 
• Creative and visionary 
• Intense and tightly-wound 
• Can work logically and rationally - use their intuition to understand the goal and work backwards towards it 

*Am I an INFP or INFJ test*

INFJ or INFP Test - CelebrityTypes.com

*Ni- INFJ's first function *
•	Focuses on the underlying meaning or potential of a situation, look to understand the “thematic essence” 
•	May not have a good sense of what is realistic, create a singular vision based on what they think will happen or what they hope will happen and work towards this
•	Desires meaning, understanding, striving towards their idealistic vision, and cultivating hidden potential, intention
•	Is motivated by intangible gut feelings, achieving a vague vision of potential
•	Appreciates being told that they are profound, understanding, deeply complex, meaningful, seeks understanding
•	Conflict with superficiality, shallowness, mindless hedonism, reckless spontaneity
•	May be criticized for being overly abstract, unrealistic, over analytical 

*Fi- INFP's first function* 
•	Focuses on their subjective experience of emotions, their own likes and dislikes, and how these things form their moral code
•	Would rather point out instances of injustice and immorality than stay quite and fake collective harmony
•	Desires authenticity, justice, being in touch with themselves and in line with their values
•	Is motivated by a desire to stay true to their values, develop their unique depth and perspective
•	Appreciates being told that they are authentic, unique, deep-feeling, genuine, caring
•	Conflict with cold-hearted objective logic, being a “cog in a machine”, insensitively and assertively telling others what to do
•	May be criticized for being selfish, unconcerned with others, overly sensitive, thin-skinned


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

A lot of INFJ's are also enneagram type 4's.


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

I recognize myself in both descriptions, but a bit more in INFJ's one. Hmmm.

I did the celebrities type's test, few months ago, I obtained INFP. 

Thank you for your time ! 
Hmm I think, I need to do a new introspection in order to accept which type I am.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

You're welcome! INFJ's and INFP's can look really similar on the surface. But it's their motivations that tend to be the biggest difference. If you have any more questions just let me know


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, I have one.
If you had to choose one big motivation for each type, what would it be ?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

For example: 

INFJ- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions. 

INFP- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code. 

INFJ- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others. 

INFP- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong." 

Both are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different.

INFJ one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
INFP one big motivation= following their own ethics


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you ! 
Well, my approach of empathy is like the INFJ's one. 

Do you know fictional characters or people who are INFJ 4w3 ?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Fictional INFJ characters: 
Dumbledore from Harry Potter is one the most famous INFJ's. 

This site here gives you pages of fictional INFJ's and even explains how they use their functions:

#c: infj - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Famous 4w3 (I don't know their myers briggs types though):

4w3 allanis morrisette, michael jackson, george michael, sarah mclachlan, dido, winona ryder, elton john, christina aguilera, walt whitman, albert camus, james dean, 

Maria Callas INFJ 4w3 Sx/Sp

fictional 4w3...that is difficult. I am going to have to say I can not think of any, even though I know they exist. It's much easier to spot people's myers briggs types than enneagram types (at least for me anyways).


----------



## InjuredSoul (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you Kitty ! 
I will hasten to learn more about all those people.

Did you saw the movie Melancholia ? Justine is an INFJ 4w3 sx/sp, a sad one...
mbti-databank.com/index?page=pperso&idperso=1866&PHPSESSID=8dbaus9fie8l53i7iaet06k822


----------

